# Polaris ranger 900 xp axles



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I lifted my ranger and put 29.5" OL2's on it. I broke a front right axle right when I lifted and right when I get it out of the shop my buddy takes it out and snaps the back left axle. Who makes the best aftermarket axle for the price? Warranty covered the first one but now I'm kind of worried to take it right back for the same thing....

All I can find is the gorilla axles for it.. I know cobra is here in Houston..


----------



## Gig-'em15 (Feb 27, 2013)

I would go with Cobra. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Go with Cobra. Nobody can beat their customer service. They will fix it while you wait. I was one of the first bikes with Cobras, I run them on all my bikes


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Is cobra the guys near hobby that are using auto grade parts?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Ended up putting cobras out back..here are a few pics.


----------

